# Lucky Craft and Strawberry



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck using Lucky Craft lures on strawberry? I was thinking of trying them this weekend. what do you all think?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I used the sp pointer Rainbow pattern the other day and slayed em'. My other suggestion would be to try the Ghost Minnow. The Ghost Minnow Lucky Craft has been by far my favorite.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

absolutely!!!!!
a 78 ghost minnow and chartreuse shad have been my best two, especially earlier on in the year and into the summer.
also, dont be afraid to throw the 100's. they will definitely "lure" in the bigger fish, but i have still caught my fair share of average slot cutts on em as well.
good luck, and tie good knots!!!
i have only ever lost one, but its a kick in the guts to throw away 15 bucks :x

also, since nor-tah hasnt seen this post yet, let me be the one to tell you- you could do a search on here about luckys, and you will not be dissappointed! :wink:


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there any special way to use them, or do you just cast and retreive?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

it depends on which lucky you buy on how you fish it. Casting and straight reeling will work okay, but you will do better most of the time by working the bait.

The lucky craft lures the people above have been talking about are what is called a suspending "jerk bait" Those baits are meant to be jerked through the water. A good idea is to also pause for 1-5 seconds. You might be pretty suprised.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Lucky's and Rapalas were hot last night on the Berry! We caught them just straight reeling but we definately saw more action when we would give it a little jerk, stop for a few seconds. Change directions, fast reel/slow reel etc.


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

what area were you fishing?


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Are Lucky Crafts superior to Rapalas and Yozoris?


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I am no professional, but my opinion is that every lure has its time and place, lucky crafts have been good to me in most times and places.
I was at Haws Point fishing from shore.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Are Lucky Crafts superior to Rapalas and Yozoris


absolutely, and so are the people who fish them!!!

honestle, the whole "time and place" thing is right on. i have had days where one will outfish the other all day long, and vice versa.

i think lucky's look cooler, but what is important is what the fish think.

the yozuri's look cool too, but i have never tried them...

one thing i think is important, is get to know the lure your using, to the point you are confident you can catch fish on it. that helps success rate go up as much as spending more money on tackle


----------

